

Ask HN: HN Connect - ThomPete

What do you think about the idea of allowing external services to use a kind of HN connect just as Twitter and FB have?<p>I am not talking about getting data about comments etc. Just using your HN account to log into other services and possible display their karma points?
======
kls
you know what I would like to see, is the ability to list a users valuable
skills I meet a lot of good business contacts on HN. as well as a lot of
interesting people working on interesting projects that offer advice to as
well as get advice from. Having a structured format to see people skills and
projects that they are working on would be valuable to find interesting
people. if a social media format would be best for that, I do not know, but it
is interesting concept.

